

2D Game Art for Programmers: Part 3 - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111027/8713/2D_Game_Art_For_Programmers__Part_3.php

======
SpriteAttack
Thanks for the positive feedback, guys... I will continue working on more
'simple magic' bits to keep the series and the blog going... I am just having
way too much fun with it...

Gamasutra

Part 1:
[http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111015/8669/2D...](http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111015/8669/2D_Game_Art_For_Programmers__Part_1_updated.php)

Part 2:
[http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111019/8692/2D...](http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111019/8692/2D_Game_Art_For_Programmers__Part_2.php)

Part 3:
[http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111027/8713/2D...](http://gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisHildenbrand/20111027/8713/2D_Game_Art_For_Programmers__Part_3.php)

Blogger

<http://2dgameartforprogrammers.blogspot.com/>

------
slig
He's also posting these on his blog [1], where you can subscribe and never
miss another great tutorial.

[1]: <http://2dgameartforprogrammers.blogspot.com/>

------
thom
All you have to do to draw awesome stuff if start drawing this awesome stuff,
then draw some awesome stuff, and then you've drawn some awesome stuff! WHAT'S
NOT TO GET?!

Programming for 2D game artists: copy this text that does some cool stuff. It
does some cool stuff! There you go, then.

As I think others have pointed out on this series, it still just seems like
magic. Sure, hitting it with a hammer is easy, but knowing where to hit is the
art.

~~~
rosstafarian
yeah, i feel the same way. I could copy the things he's doing and make them
look decent, maybe even as good as he does with some practice but using those
basics to create my own designs? Magic. I'm a creative person when it comes to
certain things but with this type of visual art i just don't get it for
whatever reason.

~~~
ramidarigaz
I think the key (and I'm saying this as a fulltime programmer), is to learn
how to see things as an artist. I had a _fantastic_ art teacher my last year
of high school, and for a month or two, I think I understood how to look at
things in a different way. I have two drawings and a painting from those few
months, and they're some of my favorite possessions.

I've since forgotten how I managed do make them, but I think that's largely
from a lack of practice.

------
kenjackson
I had to go to the first part to find out what tool he's using for the
drawings. It is InkScape -- a free vector drawing tool. Installing now.

Great job on the tutorial. While I'm a dev and not an artist, I still get a
rush of awe when I see how easy he makes it look to draw some of these things.

~~~
ScislaC
Just so you know, there are tutorials in Inkscape's Help menu as well to help
with a lot of the basics. If you ever run into any issues, feel free to pop in
our IRC channel and ask away. Also, if you tweet anything containing
"inkscape" in the message, chances are one of us will respond in less than 12
hours (most of the time).

For the record, since you're a "dev and not an artist", we have people in our
community that will contribute art in exchange for your time if you were to
contribute code to Inkscape.

~~~
SpriteAttack
I tried getting onto the irc channel to talk a bit about the tutorials but the
channel wouldn't let me send - neither with the web tool nor with trillian...
;(

~~~
ScislaC
Unfortunately there is a registration requirement. I will check with JonCruz
to see if freenode ever gave him admin status and if he'd be kind enough to
remove that restriction (that is if it's on our end with the channel and not
the server's).

